# New guy tips



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

Hey guys. I’m writing about introducing new hunters to hunting. Since I’m not an expert I’m looking for advice from other hunters and things you’ve done introducing new hunters to hunting. Let me know your thoughts. I’m hoping to publish it this Sunday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Get out and hunt. Don't worry about having fancy clothes or high end firearms, a good pair of boots and a firearm that shoot good is all a guy needs to get started. Getting out in the woods, making mistakes and coming home wet and tired is the only way your going to figure it out. Biggest tip I could give a new hunter is don't think your going to go out and kill something the first year or two, this isn't a TV or YouTube show its real hunting and putting everything together takes practice and some on the job training.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Learn the life cycle of the animals you are hunting. Deer for example, have very repeatable, habitual cycles. Seeing lots of does but no bucks on your hunt? There's a reason for that. Not seeing any deer? There's a reason for that. Only seeing smaller deer? There's a reason for that.

The more you understand, the easier hunting gets. 


-DallanC


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

You didn't specify what type of hunting so I'll say what was done for me to (re)introduce me to bird hunting. My Dad was a bobwhite/wood**** hunter in Texas and Louisiana. He took me a handful of times but I never shot a thing. I carried shotshells and dead birds. I do remember watching the dogs work and that was my favorite part. A few years ago, my brother-in-law said, "we should go chukar hunting." I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed so I agreed. I thought I was going to die. We didn't have a dog and I was not in shape at all. However, I had a great time and we found birds. I didn't have fancy gear other than a shotgun that I knew could hit what I pointed at. I missed the one covey that got up in front of me. I was so shocked to find anything, I stood there watching the birds for a sec before it dawned on me to shoot. 

Long story short, I felt like I got a good introduction (or re-introduction) to hunting by just getting out and going. It helped a great deal to go with someone who had gone before and could give me a few tips on what to expect. The main thing was, getting off the couch and getting outside. I honestly had no expectations but I had a great time. 

Now here we are and I have my own bird dog. I hunted grouse, quail, pheasant, and chukar last season for a total of 60+ days. I was trying to count them but I basically got out an average of three days a week from Sept.-Feb 15. I can't wait to do it all over again. I will say that getting a dog gets you hooked quicker and makes you get out more. Come on fall!


----------



## scartinez (Apr 22, 2008)

Learn to enjoy the hunt as much as the kill. 
Invest in some decent binocs and a rifle you have confidence in.
Always be looking even when mobile. Take it slow.
Keep yourself in vantage point areas.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Introduce the person to shooting first. Targets, clay pigeons, bottles full of fluid, maybe even a little tannerite. Let then know the joy of shooting and then incorporate the hunting part. That way if they don't enjoy the hunt, they may still enjoy shooting sports.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Dont do it, I can't hardly draw tags now much less bringing on more people to lessen my draw odds.
If I buy the paper will you please write a book on how to start playing golf instead?
"Leave some meat on the bone for the next meal".


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

If I’m taking a child or youth hunting as a beginner I will start with small game. Winter rabbit hunting is fun. The hiking is fairly easy, it teaches them gun safety and allows them to demonstrate their ability to listen and learn from what you’re telling them.

If it’s an adult and it’s big game then I just have them tag along and learn by doing. They may not understand why you do everything you do but over time it will start to click for them. If they can at least see some animals, some beautiful country and have a good time in camp they’ll get hooked.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Ducksanddogs said:


> Hey guys. I'm writing about introducing new hunters to hunting. Since I'm not an expert I'm looking for advice from other hunters and things you've done introducing new hunters to hunting. Let me know your thoughts. I'm hoping to publish it this Sunday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've never introduced anyone to hunting, but I've reintroduced myself to it about 7 years ago. Hunting to me, was a progression. I didn't start out saying, "I want to go hunting!" it was something that just happened.

When I was a kid, my dad took me upland game hunting mostly. Dove, quail, pheasant, that sort of thing, and one hog hunt that I can remember. I also started hiking alot growing up. Espeically in high school, joined a hiking club, that kind of thing. Then life happened. I graduated high school, grew up, got caught in the grind, and forgot all about hiking or hunting.

Years later I had some big changes in my life and decided to get back into hiking. Since I was the only one I knew who was willing to unass the computer chair, I went by myself. A few years of this, and I was hiking 14 miles solo, and going down trails that had least amount people, and learned to like it that way.

A few years later, I reignited my interest in firearms; something I hadn't indulged in since long before I joined the military. I used to have one of those "cool uncles" that would take me shooting as a kid.

It wasn't long before solo hiking, and love of guns, turned into solo hunting. Since my Dad never took me big game hunting, and only upland game hunting, I've had to teach myself. Mainly from watching youtube videos, reading books, and applying what I watched/read, to what I've observed in the outdoors.

So in my case:
Hiking + Guns = Hunter

Without those as an underlying interest, I've no idea how someone gets into hunting.


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

Thanks for the help guys. I’m gonna post a link to this on the post. You guys have given some great advice. I love that we have this community here where we can help each other 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

shaner said:


> Dont do it, I can't hardly draw tags now much less bringing on more people to lessen my draw odds.
> If I buy the paper will you please write a book on how to start playing golf instead?
> "Leave some meat on the bone for the next meal".


Lol I wonder if it's all a lie that there are less and less hunters every year. Maybe there's a conspiracy going on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Ducksanddogs said:


> Lol I wonder if it's all a lie that there are less and less hunters every year. Maybe there's a conspiracy going on.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think that depends on who you ask, where your asking, and how current the data.

According to a 2017 Department of the Interior press release:
https://www.doi.gov/pressreleases/n...ericans-participated-hunting-fishing-wildlife



> Hunting participation dropped by about 2 million participants, but still remained strong at 11.5 million hunters. Total expenditures by hunters declined 29 percent from 2011 to 2016, from $36.3 billion to $25.6 billion. However, expenditures for related items such as taxidermy and camping equipment experienced a 27-percent uptick, and hunting trip-related expenses increased 15 percent.


According to a 2018 article in outdoor life magazine, it's all doom and gloom, mainly old white guy's like to hunt and they'll be a minority in a couple decades, and starbuck hipster barista types need to get out more:
https://www.outdoorlife.com/why-we-are-losing-hunters-and-how-to-fix-it/

I found this more interesting, if i'm reading the data correctly.
Historical hunting license data by the US fish and wildlife service:
https://wsfrprograms.fws.gov/Subpages/LicenseInfo/Hunting.htm

So for grins and giggles, looking at 2016 data:
https://wsfrprograms.fws.gov/Subpages/LicenseInfo/Natl Hunting License Report 2016.pdf
Total hunting licences, tags, permits, stamps for all states: = 36,331,433

Looking at 2018 for the same statistic, = 37,007,122

That looks like an increase to me.

I don't know how, but there is a 2019 sheet, listing that number at 35,900,913. Maybe this is an ongoing number, since the year isn't out yet? I dunno, but if that number is complete, then there's a loss.

Going to individual state levels, I'll take two states that are polar opposites:

California total hunting licenses, tags, permits, stamps:
2016: = 1,035,351
2018: = 1,030,160

So California, has less hunters.

Utah Total hunting licenses, tags, permits, stamps:
2016: = 386,403
2018: = 420,841

And Utah, as we all know, has MORE hunters.

Even if you take the 2019 statistic (which i question since it is 2019), Utah is floating around 448,838, that is an upward trend, so if that number is accurate, we have even MORE hunters. By compairson, California for the 2019 sheet is sitting at 1,005,774. Offhand, I'd attribute some our gain, and California's loss, to migration.

Going back in time to 2004: (last page on this PDF)
https://wsfrprograms.fws.gov/Subpages/LicenseInfo/HuntingLicCertHistory20042015.pdf

I question this data since it's several years compiled into one PDF. Data gathering methods may have changed from past to present. That said,

Total number of licenses, permits, stamps, etc for all states in 2004 it cites 34,187,932. The same number for 2018 was 37,007,122. If the data is gathered in the same manner, then that's an increase.

Looking at California in 2004: 868,209
Utah in 2004: 230,153

Fast fowarding in time, to 2015 on the same spreadsheet (presuming the data collection is different from 2016 onward, but the same as 2004)

Total licenses all states: 35,850,931
California: 847,348
Utah: 367,527

Anyway, I'm sure the numbers vary for all 50 states, and there's probably more to this, then what i've looked at.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Even more proof we need to stop recruitement of new hunters.
Remember the movie Tommy Boy, in the restaurant, when he gets his dinner roll and he calls it his 'pet'?
That is what we are doing with our outdoor sports.

I remember watching my first goose hunting video by Darryl Wise. I thought that was so cool.
I could never have predicted how it would ruin the sport....


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

Lone_Hunter said:


> I think that depends on who you ask, where your asking, and how current the data.
> 
> According to a 2017 Department of the Interior press release:
> https://www.doi.gov/pressreleases/n...ericans-participated-hunting-fishing-wildlife
> ...


Dang. You've sure done you're research. Maybe it is a conspiracy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Well... don't take what I wrote in my last post as incontrovertible proof that the decline in hunters is a false narrative. My gut tells me, there is more to this data wise, then what I was looking at. Without knowing ALL the facts, I'm willing to believe that there *could *be a decline nationally. Too many sources are saying there is, however, it could also be a case of everyone repeating what the previous source cited. A lot of times, all these sources just borrow from one another, and they can all be traced down to a single opinion piece or survey that was misconstrued in some manner.

That said, I most certainly DO NOT BELIEVE there is a decline locally. Anyone who's been in the backcountry in sept, oct, and nov in the last 3 years or so, has probably noticed the increase. I know I have.

I think Utah is different though, as public lands go, we're number 3 in acreage. I think Nevada is 2 (though I think most of it is probably desert), and Alaska is #1. On top of that, we have a tradition of big game hunting here, and it probably rubs off of the next generation of Utahn's and some of the out of state transplants as well.

I wonder how many people we will see this year? Whenever I see other hunters (I try my hardest not to), I find myself sizing them up, trying to guess their experience level. Last Elk season, I ran into a guy who I'm guessing hadn't been hunting for more then a couple years. I talked with him long enough to figure out he was on a multiseason tag - considering I cought up with him during the muzzy hunt, he was unsuccessful. Granted spikes aren't exactly falling out of trees.

A couple years ago, I ran into another group of hunters who, ill go out on a limb and say they were as green as greenhorns get. New camo, and wearing rubber boots on a mountain hunt, and I want to say they weren't straying too far from the road either.

I can't say I'm an old hand at hunting either. Ive only been back into hunting for the last 7 years or so, and each year I try to get better. I'm 45, I know that i'll be 60-70 way before I'm ready to be, so in my book, there's no time to kill.


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Well... don't take what I wrote in my last post as incontrovertible proof that the decline in hunters is a false narrative. My gut tells me, there is more to this data wise, then what I was looking at. Without knowing ALL the facts, I'm willing to believe that there *could *be a decline nationally. Too many sources are saying there is, however, it could also be a case of everyone repeating what the previous source cited. A lot of times, all these sources just borrow from one another, and they can all be traced down to a single opinion piece or survey that was misconstrued in some manner.
> 
> That said, I most certainly DO NOT BELIEVE there is a decline locally. Anyone who's been in the backcountry in sept, oct, and nov in the last 3 years or so, has probably noticed the increase. I know I have.
> 
> ...


I believe you. That's what I like about duck hunting the hype goes away when it gets cold and only us die bards stick around. I think Utah does have a unique culture. I came from Nevada and there were quite a few hunters but a considerable more amount of land.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

Here you go guys. I posted a link at the end for anyone that wants to see how our conversation went but I included a lot of your thoughts into this post.

Thanks again for the help

http://birdsndogs.com/2019/06/30/how-to-introduce-someone-to-hunting/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

I appreciate your love of the outdoors and your zeal to share your passion.
Spend a few seasons with guys setting decoys 50 yards downwind of you or having to wait 2-3 years to draw a general season deer tag and then get back to us.
There is a bigger threat to hunting in Utah then the percieved 'lack of interest' some might lead us to believe; too many hunters and not enough habitat/game.
Be careful what you wish for......

Good luck to you and your wife this season, first saturday of October is not too far away!


----------

